# Sprint Front Derailleurs......year, Model?



## schwinnderella (Apr 26, 2016)

What year and models were these derailleurs used on?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong. The top piece was used in 64 and 65. The one with the Sprint sticker/plate was 66 and 67. I believe they were used on all the models excluding the Paramount and some had a larger clamp for the non EF frames.


----------



## Metacortex (Apr 26, 2016)

^^From all of my research I agree 100%.


----------



## momo608 (Apr 26, 2016)

Agreed.

We need a derailleur ID thread. I wanted to do that more than the pedals but i already had that in the works. BTW, we need more input on that particularly on the tourist models.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Apr 30, 2016)

I agree.... a derailleur ID thread would  be helpful...


----------



## rhenning (May 1, 2016)

Some of it is covered here http://www.disraeligears.co.uk/Site/Home.html at the Disraeli Gears site.  There is a Schwinn section.  Roger


----------



## schwinnman67 (May 1, 2016)

I've seen that, but I think what schwinnderella  is talking about is about identifying the years and models they were used on. Like the differences in the Sprint rear derailleurs (riveted tag, gold tag, silver tag)....


----------



## momo608 (May 1, 2016)

There is very little interest in doing the work required for informational threads and thus the motivation to do them dies. It requires a concerted effort that appears to be impossible to maintain on the internet. Anything beyond clicking is too much work for most.


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 1, 2016)

I have plenty of knowledge to add, and the motivation is there, but lately my free time has been allocated to working on projects I have lined up. Id love to add to a thread like this when my time allows.


----------



## Metacortex (May 1, 2016)

I've collected quite a bit of both information and actual examples and in most cases have a pretty good idea of what was used and when. But just even thinking about posting it all online is way too much work to consider.  Plus I'm always learning more so some of it is not what I consider complete enough to publish. However I do like to get the information out via answering questions, which so far is a more easily manageable effort plus I generally only respond to what I am fairly certain about. So what's your question? 

The Disraeli Gears site is incredibly impressive, however being so comprehensive I've found that the coverage for Schwinn is spotty and has several mistakes. I've been in contact with the author but I don't think he's made any changes on the site in quite some time.


----------

